# Casio "Arnie" Md-770 Dang Rare?



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Casio "Arnie" MD-770 Picked this one up fishing last night on the bay...I have never seen one of these before. I'm guessing Japan only release?

I can't seem to find much info AT ALL.







Does anyone have details on this one? :notworthy:

Seems to have the same engine/dial/hands as the Casio MD-703 but different case/shroud arrangement.

MD 703:










Similiar shroud arrangement as the Seiko "Arnie" series:










Please see seller's pictures below:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I guess this one must be rare if no one has seen or heard of this model.

Rare doesn't equal $$ but still pretty kool looking :kewlpics:


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking kewl indeed, some great retro appeal. Guess the mesh isn't stock though.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

watchking1 said:


> Casio "Arnie" MD-770


:huh: *"Casio "Arnie" MD-770"* :dontgetit:

Never heard of this. When did he wear one?

I have one of the Seiko models that he DID wear, the H558.


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Is that as worn in Predator? Sweet!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

David,

I never DID say the Casio MD 703 was worn by "Arnie".

The picture BELOW the caption:



> Similiar shroud arrangement as the Seiko "Arnie" series:


 is a picture of a Seiko series like you presented. 

Nice example BTW :thumbsup:

Thanks for all your input guys. This appears to be a JAPAN only Casio diver. I am obtaining it from the Southeast Asia market and should be here in a month or so. :thumbsdown:

Very interesting


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry, the only watch I've heard referred to as "the Arnie" or "the Arnold" is the H558, in fact this is where I landed to find such information. I only knew that I'd seen it in RAW DEAL, COMMANDO, and PREDATOR, and went looking for information before chucking it in my "old Coast Guard memories" drawer. I thought the reference here was an honest mistake. The thread topic is *Casio "Arnie" Md-770*. 

http://www.yourprops.com/Seiko-H558-dive-watch-other-replicas-costumes-wardrobe-Predator--1987--prop-30473.html


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

It's a pretty unique Casio. A month wait though :to_become_senile:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

its nice, but i prefer the 703 - hands down a better looking watch IMO

here's mine:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sparrow,

The whole MD-77X series is very unique and interesting.

Very nice 703 example you have there :notworthy:

I had one but sold it for some reason that escapes me. I'm in the process of getting another. Good size and very unique :clap:


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> Sparrow,
> 
> The whole MD-77X series is very unique and interesting.
> 
> ...


Here's another 770...

200602930696


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

sparrow said:


> its nice, but i prefer the 703 - hands down a better looking watch IMO
> 
> here's mine:


They don`t produce such watches anymore


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Still no watch !!! Coming in on the Thailand Pony Express I think :wallbash: :wallbash:


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

When Casio put their mind to it, they make some belting analogue quartz watches! I once had a broadly similar looking watch, it was called an "edifice" like a RLX sub but minus cyclops, I work in a Hospital and some B----rd nicked it from the changing room while I was in theatre duty !( no Im not a doctor just a technician, or It might have been a Sub itself that got nicked). Point being, cracking watch!, and sometimes Casios are underated.Keep it!


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

not sure what it is about this watch that reminds me of the seiko tuna


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

watchking1 said:


>


Similar bezel and knurled turning ring to this old 'Illuminator' I dug out the other day. On this, it's difficult to rotate the bezel because most of the ring is under the metal shroud. Quite a nice dial though, and one of the first Illuminators from circa 1997.










Similar bezel rotating ring...










The electro-luminescent backlight.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

What is the size on this one?

I'll have to take a closer look at these ... :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There's a bit more info about it in  this link  that bry1975 showed me when I was asking about the battery for it last weekend...in fact you also replied with the correct battery for the EL unit if you remember.

It's approx 45mm across the back of the case, 50mm inc. the pushers/crown. Bezel is 34mm. The seconds hand is similar on both watches as well.


----------

